# Hunting in Alberta



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey everyone....well I made the move from Minnesota to Alberta....and now I need some info on where to hunt......I live in Leduc which is minutes from Edmonton...if there is anyone on the forum from Alberta that could give me some info or direct me to a website that would be awesome...I've already checked out the Alberta provincial hunting regs website but I am looking more for something like MN had that showed you the WMA areas and where you could hunt.....I have two labs (one 2 years and 1 year 1/2 so I want to try and hunt them ....if not ...come hunting season I would love to tag along with guys and just let them retrieve so that they stay sharp ....they are fully hand and whistle trained so that wouldnt be a problem.....so again if there is anyone on these forums from alberta that could give me some tips as to where good hunting is in my area that would be most appreciated....Thanks a bunch


----------



## joestead (Oct 7, 2008)

clu__82 said:


> Hey everyone....well I made the move from Minnesota to Alberta....and now I need some info on where to hunt......I live in Leduc which is minutes from Edmonton...if there is anyone on the forum from Alberta that could give me some info or direct me to a website that would be awesome...I've already checked out the Alberta provincial hunting regs website but I am looking more for something like MN had that showed you the WMA areas and where you could hunt.....I have two labs (one 2 years and 1 year 1/2 so I want to try and hunt them ....if not ...come hunting season I would love to tag along with guys and just let them retrieve so that they stay sharp ....they are fully hand and whistle trained so that wouldnt be a problem.....so again if there is anyone on these forums from alberta that could give me some tips as to where good hunting is in my area that would be most appreciated....Thanks a bunch


Stop in a fire station or two and ask the men there (women too).


----------

